
Income Inequality Comes Roaring Back into the News - andrenth
https://www.manhattancontrarian.com/blog/2019-4-8-income-inequality-comes-roaring-back-into-the-news
======
dandelany
Despite the annoying and off-topic jabs about Russia and socialism, this
article makes a good point about the problems with income inequality
statistics. Does anyone know of a good source for reading more about this,
preferably with more data and less politics?

